# Retour d'experience de pkgsrc sous OSX



## Psylo (10 Mai 2007)

Est-ce que certains ont déja utilisés pkgsrc sous OSX ?
Après quelques essais de fink et darwinport/macports, je cherche une solution disposant de programmes opensource plus à jours et plus nombreux que ces 2 derniers.
J'ai trouvé Gentoo OSX qui semble encore un peu experimental et un peu mort.
Mais c'est surtout pkgsrc qui m'intéresse le plus.
J'aimerai savoir si certains d'entre vous ont eu de bonnes ou mauvaises experiences avec.

http://www.netbsd.org/Documentation/pkgsrc/platforms.html#darwin


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2007)

oui c'est le systeme qui va etre adopt&#233; pour freeBSD  officiellement le freeBSD port systeme va etre
petit &#224; petit abandonn&#233; 

oui il y a plein de gens qui utilisent pkgsrc enfin les BSD's boys sur darwin utilise macport
car tu ne pourras pas te servir de pkgsrc (  trop tot)
a voir avec puredarwin un nouveau jouet


----------

